
Fanboy to Facebook: I Don't Know How to Quit You. - tomh
http://500hats.typepad.com/500blogs/2007/10/fanboy-to-faceb.html
======
pius
I know this is supposed to be a humorous article, but to me there's something
profoundly sad here.

